# 5th Gear: New Series: 14/10/2011



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi all. A new series of 5th Gear Starts this Friday. Channel 5, 7.30pm, starting this week ! 

http://fwd.channel5.com/fifth-gear


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

yay properly driven cars instead of just mucking about for an hour.


----------



## Stallion (Mar 21, 2009)

Agreed - really into 5th gear now  rather than the other car show on 2


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Its not as bad as everybody says.


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

i like the team test when they all review the car, especially when tiff or jason give it some!


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Considering the popularity of cars and motoring in general in the UK, I'm still surprised that for such a long time now, we've only had the choice of the 2 car TV shows.

When you think about it - how popular _are_ antiques exactly amongst the general population? I, for one, couldn't name you anyone I know who's into auctions and antiques and I dare say most of you couldn't either, yet they're all over the telly schedules 24/7.

Same goes for property makeovers to a lesser degree.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

I agree with Viper's comments. Its crazy there are only two mainstream car terrestrial TV shows given how many people enjoy motoring. And for the same reason, that 5th Gear only has a 30 min window, plus commercial break.  Must come down to the BBC's fuller pockets I guess.

Bring back the hour long format Channel 5..!

Still, looking forward to the show tonight


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

I think they have finally got it right in my opinion looking forward to tonight.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I enjoyed it.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Forgot and missed it :wall:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Here you go Mark:thumb:

http://fwd.channel5.com/fifth-gear/videos/full-episodes/fg-series-20-episode-1


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

It was pretty good all round. Why no Captain Plato I wonder though?


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

really good show ,i always enjoy jonnys stuff that thing with the lada niva was great. they should bring it back to an hour and finally put the nail in topgears coffin..folk are so fed up with stunt shows about cars nobody can afford .


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Brill episode - it's what a car show should be all about - bringing it all back to basics.

Top Gear UK & Top Gear USA take note!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

TG is an entertainment show, has been for years. it can't be compared to 5th gear imo


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Top Gear used to be a car show


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

had to watch the one from last week too, didn't know it had started again. crashing a car into a concrete block, we all know that's going to end in death.


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Am I the only one put off this show by the whiney VBH ?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I thought it was fantastic last night.


----------

